# Soap calc app



## Sweetie J (Mar 31, 2014)

I had a soap calculator & out of no where it froze up on me. Gurrr! Any suggestions on another good soap calculator???


----------



## Sunaelurus (Apr 3, 2014)

Here's one: http://www.brambleberry.com/Pages/Lye-Calculator.aspx


----------



## claudep (Nov 1, 2014)

I have the "soap calc" on my ipad and tried brambleberry's app.  They are way more trouble then using soapcalc online.  No percentage, you add quantity for all oils to be used.

Bottom line, not super user friendly, with limited functionality.  If you try another that works well, let me know.


----------

